#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  ISO 14723/API 6DSS Subsea Pipeline Valve

## sxe10

Dear all, I am looking for this spec, ISO 14723/ API 6DSS Petroleum and natural gas industries -- Pipeline transportation systems -- Subsea pipeline valves. It is very much appreciated if anyone who has can upload it. Thanks.

See More: ISO 14723/API 6DSS Subsea Pipeline Valve

----------


## dragonpvgas

give me your email, I'll send it to you (just one of the two standard required)

----------


## ap8229

please forward the detail on ap8229@gmail.com email id
Thanks in advance

----------


## lubl

I need ISO standard, do you have it?

----------


## dragonpvgas

No I don't. pls waiting for other members

----------


## elenama

Dear dargonpvgas:
Can you send me API 6DSS? My email is emmagana@gmail.com.
Thank you very much

----------


## rainie1284

please send me a copy as well on the subsea pipeline valves.. chairobert@yahoo.com.au

Thanks a lot

----------


## nnreddy

Please send me a copy  to naren_1957@yahoo.com

----------


## ezie

Please send a copy to 3030056@mail.ru
Thanks in advance

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear All;

 Follow below link to Enjoy it :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KJOoi

Dear Saiedmehdipour
file link expired ... can you please repost the link ... kinda need the ISO 14723 standard or send it to my e-mail planar_collapse@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance

Best Regards
KJOoi

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 6DSS 1st Ed. June 2007 - Specification on Subsea Pipeline Valves ISO 14723;2001.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friend

 You can get it from below link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



B.RSee More: ISO 14723/API 6DSS Subsea Pipeline Valve

----------


## sodajhar

Dear Nabilia

Bundle of Thanks

----------


## mohammed21

Hi, Can you please reupload ISO 14723 link is expired, thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 6DSS 1st Ed. June 2007 - Specification on Subsea Pipeline Valves ISO 14723;2001.pdf	0.708 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6DSS_ISO 14723, Errata Aug. 2007 - Specification on Subsea Pipeline Valves, 1st Ed., June 2007.pdf	0.028 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Thanks a lot

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## zenisler

Hi All,

Does anyone here have a copy of API 6DSS 2nd Edition - December 2009? Mind to share it with me?
Appreciate if you could send a copy to zenisler@gmail.com
thanks in advance!

----------


## Ahmed Negm

HI all, all the links for the API- 6d SS are not working anymore. Can anyone re-upload it or I can send him a pm with my email to send me.

----------


## baharudin

Dear All,

Please send a copy to baharu.april@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,

Could you upload at 4 hsared, coz The Link all down? Thank you

----------


## adolf07

HI all, all the links for the API- 6d SS are not working anymore. Can anyone re-upload it or I can send him a pm with my email to send me. 

Please send a copy to pimentel.adolfo@gmail.com
Thanks in advance 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sebapenav

Dear,

please, you can share a new link for download the API 6D SS. The last links are dead.

Thanks

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ISO 14723/API 6DSS Subsea Pipeline Valve

----------


## gmaccio

Hello everybody,

I need the API Specification 6DSS. If someone has it and can send me, I thank you very much.
My e-mail is: gmaccio@indave.com.ar

Best regards.

Gustavo

----------


## catalineul

please can anyone reupload this standard  ISO 14723/ API 6DSS ?

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...
iso


Api below post

----------


## catalineul

please reupload  ISO 14723/ API 6DSS Petroleum

----------


## catalineul

Thank you for the ISO 14723-2009. Please upload again the API 6D again because i can't download it

----------


## Marty Thompson

try this one

----------


## catalineul

Thank you, now work  :Smile:

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## husni1989

Hi,

Can somebody share the API 6DSS 3rd edition?

Thanks

----------


## Tom Kitty

Could anybody share  API 6DSS- 2017  version? 
Appreciate your  contribution!

----------


## apau1417

Could anybody share API 6DSS- 2017 3rd Edition

----------


## racp12

Mr. Marty Thompson,


Thanks a lotSee More: ISO 14723/API 6DSS Subsea Pipeline Valve

----------


## tromix

Hi..
Anybody have API 6D SS 2017 3rd edition?
Please share to bung.tromix@gmail.com

----------


## tromix

Hi..
Anybody have API 6D SS 2017 3rd edition?
Please share to bung.tromix@gmail.com

----------


## ingleonor

Hi Marty. 
I can not open attached file, please you can forward it.
thaks

----------

